# flashy 525



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats a cool combo


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Art


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

salticrak said:


> hot and wet and gagging to be ridden hard.


Long sharp and hard, ready for you to park your arse on it Salti :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I've heard about how much some safas like looking at their own relection....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone got a photo from a different angle?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

salticrak said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got a photo from a different angle?
> ...


Hahahahahhahh


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

damn I like that!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

benjiaka said:


> damn I like that!!


What? The money shot?


----------

